# Canon 30D Shutter Count



## MyT2i (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried to search internet but so far, can't find a way to find out the actual shutter count for Canon 30D. The photo number is something like 472-1998. Does it mean that this camera has taken (472-100)*10000 = 3,720,000 photos? I understand Canon starts the photo numbering from 100-0001. But that number seems too big for any shutter. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah that is too high. I would be VERY, VERY surprised to see a 30d go over 300,000. The 30d shutter is rated to about 100,000.


----------



## MyT2i (Dec 29, 2012)

The shutter is working just fine so that I don't think the number is real. Can someone help with a way to find actual shutter count for 30D other than sending it to Canon? Thanks.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 29, 2012)

Camera Shutter Count

or

Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


Not sure if they will work with the 30d but they should.


----------



## MyT2i (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I just tried. Neither works for 30D.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out magic lantern.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 29, 2012)

Just an FYI on magic lantern. Unless you are super geeky and can always remember to put the right card in the camera I would steer clear of it. You have to always have it installed on the memory card you're using. If you forget the camera won't start without taking the batteries out and finding the right card to put in. It's more of a pain in the  than its worth.  I used it for a few days and it seemed to get in my way more than anything. 

Besides if the camera works fine don't worry about the shutter count and use it. It's not like it a 1d or something.


----------



## MyT2i (Dec 29, 2012)

Just went to their website. 30D is not on their list yet...


----------



## eltebe (Dec 30, 2012)

They should give you this information if you do sensor cleaning in canon service. I replaced shutter release and did cleaning as well and they checked shutter count for free.


----------

